# Windows 7 virtual wifi authentication mode



## Vic (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello.

Just a quick question to whoever is using windows 7 virtual wifi capability - when you type in "netsh wlan show hostednetwork", cmd window displays a list of settings for your hosted virtual wifi.

I was wondering, is there a way to change authentication method from WPA2-Personal to simple WEP ?

Cheers.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, if your router is configured for it, you can change the settings for the authentification method used in the Network and Sharing Center.







then:






then:







Does that help?


----------



## Vic (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replying.

No, that's not what I meant.

Windows 7 has a built-in ability to create a virtual wifi connection, provided that the PC is equipped with a wifi adapter - basically, the PC acts like a router for all the other devices.

You access that particular ability via cmd window ( netsh wlan set/start/stop hostednetwork ). 

However, the virtual network that Windows create *is always secured with WPA2-Personal type of authentication, and the device that I'm using to connect to this network has particular "distaste" for WPA2 security method* ( basically, I get disconnects followed by constant reconnects every minute or so ), while on wifi networks with WEP authetication it works just fine. I've tested this thoroughly and I always had problems on networks with WPA2 type of security method.

Basically, I need a way to force windows 7 virtual hotspot to use WEP authentication instead of WPA2.


----------



## Vic (Feb 20, 2012)

Small bump.


----------



## Vic (Mar 6, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Vrgn86 (Mar 6, 2012)

A Google search produced this forum post which May apply to your question.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2012)

you should probably just update to a newer device, WEP can be cracked in under 5 minutes, so its not really advised to use it.

not to mention WEP doesnt allow wifi N speeds, so it screws you over on modern wifi hardware.


----------

